# Vacuum pump recommendations



## Redtrk (Aug 22, 2011)

Okay I can't stand it any longer. I need a vacuum pump! I keep hoping Wade posts up another bargain but haven't seen one lately. 
I would like to hear some reviews on the ones the members here use and what brand/model. 
I found what seems to be a nice one on Amazon and it's reviews are good but i'm sure that most people don't use them for wine making. 
This is the one I am considering and it seems to be priced right. I just don't want to end up with something that won't last. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001ADA5HY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 

Suggestions please!


----------



## rhoffart (Aug 22, 2011)

I have that exact unit. I used it for the first time tonight (racking from carboy to carboy)... and it worked perfectly.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 22, 2011)

You can get better ones for cheaper!
here is a link to a better model that is cheaper and Ive purchased from them many times!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUCTION-UNI...286?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e8d3a60e


----------



## Redtrk (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Wade i;m going to check into this one.


----------



## Airplanedoc (Aug 23, 2011)

I swung by the local med supply shop with my dad when he needed to go pick up a cpap hose and mentioned to the guy that I was looking for one for my wine making. He told me to come back on Sat with some wine, I did and I walked out the door with one. He said they generally just toss them when they are returned.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 23, 2011)

You should see if you can get all the ones they would throw out and sell them here for a few bucks, everyone wants them!!! If they run and the gauge doesnt bounce around and the vacuum makes it up to above 18" then they are good and just might need a few hoses and new canister and hydrophobic filter, a few bucks into it and you can make some money and help out some people on here.


----------



## Flem (Aug 23, 2011)

Airplanedoc said:


> I swung by the local med supply shop with my dad when he needed to go pick up a cpap hose and mentioned to the guy that I was looking for one for my wine making. He told me to come back on Sat with some wine, I did and I walked out the door with one. He said they generally just toss them when they are returned.



Great score!!!


----------



## Redtrk (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice find Airplanedoc!


----------



## Lurker (Aug 24, 2011)

Redtrk said:


> Okay I can't stand it any longer. I need a vacuum pump! I keep hoping Wade posts up another bargain but haven't seen one lately.
> I would like to hear some reviews on the ones the members here use and what brand/model.
> I found what seems to be a nice one on Amazon and it's reviews are good but i'm sure that most people don't use them for wine making.
> This is the one I am considering and it seems to be priced right. I just don't want to end up with something that won't last.
> ...


Probably a good pump, but verrry expensive.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 24, 2011)

Not that expensive for a nrand new pump of this quality but a little more expensive then the one I linked and thats a great pump also.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 25, 2011)

Look at out new banner here if your still interested in a vacuum set up! If you buy one from him make sure you tellhim you are from here!


----------



## Redtrk (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice and thanks Wade for the post.


----------



## Redtrk (Sep 6, 2011)

As of tonight I have a vacuum pump on the way!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 6, 2011)

And which one did you get?????


----------



## Redtrk (Sep 6, 2011)

Wade E said:


> And which one did you get?????



I bought a Medline Vac-Assist Suction Aspirator. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000TVRMSI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 

Now I just need to figure out how to use it and what else I need to make it work.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice pump but very expensive! Did you also have to pay for shipping?


----------



## Redtrk (Sep 6, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Nice pump but very expensive! Did you also have to pay for shipping?



I got free shipping and the pump for $158 so I don't think I did too bad.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 6, 2011)

Okay, thats better! The price on Amazon says $187.11


----------



## Redtrk (Sep 6, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Okay, thats better! The price on Amazon says $187.11



Right but they have 5 at the price I paid + several more.


----------



## Ohiyo (Oct 1, 2011)

*Vac pump sale*

FWIW Harbor Freight sent a sale flier and it has their $110 vac pump on sale for $80. Plus there is an added 15% discount on top of that.

I think it is the same one Running Wolf posted in pictures of his set-up.

YO


----------



## Wade E (Oct 1, 2011)

That pump is not an oiless pump in case you dont know if its the same as Runningwolf's unit.


----------

